# The best sermon I ever heard on Luke 16:1-18



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

I wanted to share with you all a sermon my pastor preached last week on one of the most difficult passages in the Bible:

SermonAudio.com - Luke 16:1-18

I think he did a masterful job in explaining the text.

Grace and Peace,

-CH


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I have to agree. Solid.
Listening, I came to the conviction: this is one of those eye-opening sermons. Until today, the best presentation of that passage I heard from Dad. This was better. And Dad is no slouch.


----------



## Barnpreacher

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I wanted to share with you all a sermon my pastor preached last week on one of the most difficult passages in the Bible:
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Luke 16:1-18
> 
> I think he did a masterful job in explaining the text.
> 
> Grace and Peace,
> 
> -CH



Did he preach on the remaining part of the chapter this morning? BTW - I listened to your pastor on my trip to NY last week. Good stuff on personal sanctification.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Barnpreacher said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> I wanted to share with you all a sermon my pastor preached last week on one of the most difficult passages in the Bible:
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Luke 16:1-18
> 
> I think he did a masterful job in explaining the text.
> 
> Grace and Peace,
> 
> -CH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he preach on the remaining part of the chapter this morning? BTW - I listened to your pastor on my trip to NY last week. Good stuff on personal sanctification.
Click to expand...


Hey:

No. We had a guest preacher this last Lord's Day.

-CH


----------

